# New,future,possible materials/finishes you'd like to see in mods?



## Feliks Karp (7/4/17)

While I do enjoy the stab wood mods, at the moment I feel that there is a possibility that a heroin addicted clown conceived from a first year sociology student's bad LSD trip puked all over the factories in china and they have nothing but stab wood to use.

What kind of materials or finishes would you like to see in future mods? Even if they're theoretical or outlandish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Anneries (7/4/17)

Everything that I want(ed) to see is already on the market. Unless we go for a nice fur cover, maybe some small dice that can hang from the driptip?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/4/17)

Anneries said:


> Everything that I want(ed) to see is already on the market. Unless we go for a nice fur cover, maybe some small dice that can hang from the driptip?!



I'm sure you could drill a tiny hole and get one of those cell-phone charms in there

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Cespian (7/4/17)

I think that all practical materials have been implemented already, zinc-alloy, aluminium, stabalised wood, copper, plastic etc etc.

What I would like to see more often though are mods like the Rabox (alumium [or any practical metal] frame with glass/perspex covers) and the Snowwolves. While the Snowwolf looks classy AF, the Rabox looks very funky.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (7/4/17)

Cespian said:


> I think that all practical materials have been implemented already, zinc-alloy, aluminium, stabalised wood, copper, plastic etc etc.
> 
> What I would like to see more often though are mods like the Rabox (alumium [or any practical metal] frame with glass/perspex covers) and the Snowwolves. While the Snowwolf looks classy AF, the Rabox looks very funky.


Just thinking the same thing about the Rabox!

I would add to that normal wooden mods, and leather battery covers. While it has been done, and they're not entirely practical, the aesthetics are just sublime IMO. Check out these Fuchies...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/4/17)

Anneries said:


> Everything that I want(ed) to see is already on the market. Unless we go for a nice fur cover, maybe some small dice that can hang from the driptip?!


PLEASE tell me you dont drive a Ford Cortina

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Anneries (7/4/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> PLEASE tell me you dont drive a Ford Cortina



Unfortunately not, but it always reminds me of what my dad say when we see these nice souped up cars: "Fluff on the dash, dice on the mirror, high-lifting door handles and lipstick on the dipstick"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/4/17)

Anneries said:


> Unfortunately not, but it always reminds me of what my dad say when we see these nice souped up cars: "Fluff on the dash, dice on the mirror, high-lifting door handles and lipstick on the dipstick"


My Dad used to say the exact same thing, unfortunately he did drive a Cortina

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands (7/4/17)

A zirconia (a ceramic thats as tough as steel) RDA would grab my attention

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (7/4/17)

Guys, dont joke with my Cortina. Three litres under the hood, two litre coke on the bwck seat and a litre of brandy in the cubby. On a serious note, the use of proper metals such as SS, aluminium, aluminum, would be preferred over the stuff die cast matchbox cars are made from. Titanium would be great. A mod like that would have a boddy that far outlasts the electronics so making the latter easy to replace would make the investment worth the longevity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands (7/4/17)

A solid silver mech squonker . . . Because lets be honest, gold is a tacky peasant material

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/4/17)

Scissorhands said:


> A solid silver mech squonker . . . Because lets be honest, gold is a tacky peasant material



Personally I prefer dodo bones ground up with the lost hopes and dreams of the general populace, but whatever floats your boat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (7/4/17)

Raindance said:


> Three litres under the hood, two litre coke on the bwck seat and a litre of brandy in the cubby



I thought it was 1l coke, 2liter brandy and 3l cortina.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (7/4/17)

Anneries said:


> I thought it was 1l coke, 2liter brandy and 3l cortina.


Thats the "Interceptor" model!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (8/4/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Personally I prefer dodo bones ground up with the lost hopes and dreams of the general populace, but whatever floats your boat.


I think I have a name for that mod. We should call it the "Nkandla".


----------



## KZOR (8/4/17)

Would not mind a mod with a malachite finnish or panels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

